# San Antonio @ Dallas Game 4



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Game 4 is also a must win game, we need the home court advantage.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Agreed, we can't have them steal back their homecourt advantage. But can you really imagine Pop's San Antonio Spurs losing three straight?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

1337 said:


> Agreed, we can't have them steal back their homecourt advantage. But can you really imagine Pop's San Antonio Spurs losing three straight?



yes...this team has been exposed...


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

1337 said:


> Agreed, we can't have them steal back their homecourt advantage. But can you really imagine Pop's San Antonio Spurs losing three straight?


In the past years, I wouldn't.

Against other teams in NBA, I wouldn't.

Against Dallas Mavericks or Detroit Pistons, yes I would.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Mavs will [email protected]!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_SI.com - _Dirk Nowitzki said Sunday that he expects to play Monday despite swelling on the right ankle that he twisted during the final moments of Game 3. 

Nowitzki was only able to shoot free throws during the Mavericks' Sunday practice session.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

That's bad news, hopefully it's not that bad.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/051506dnspomavslede.c7d2f96.html

*It's no time for Mavs to be smug

* 

*04:12 AM CDT on Monday, May 15, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

This is how the NBA playoffs work. 

One day, you win an emotional game, and you're planning the parade route. 

Next game, you get your heart ripped out, and everybody starts talking about what changes should be made before training camp opens. 

Then you look up, and it's Mavericks 2, Spurs 1. 

"It's like that every year," San Antonio coach Gregg Popovich said. "Honestly. Every year, every round. Even the Finals last year. We won the first two, and it was like Detroit couldn't play. The Spurs were a dynasty. 


"Then after the next two games, we were the most worthless people that ever lived, the players should be traded and the coach should be fired." 

Even Sunday, when the Spurs were wiping away the disappointment of their Game 3 loss Saturday night, Popovich joked about the feeling. When a couple of reporters were chatting with general manager R.C. Buford, Popovich wondered what was going on. 

It was a faux news conference, he was told. 

"What, have I been fired already, or do I have to lose one more game?" he quipped. 

That's how precarious a closely contested NBA playoff series is. And it will happen again after Game 4 tonight, when the Mavericks have a chance to push the defending champions to the brink of extinction. Or, they could find themselves stuck in a 2-2 tie going to San Antonio for Game 5. 

"I guess that's why it's a seven-game series," said Michael Finley, who was on the Mavericks' side for all those years, but now finds himself down 2-1 as a Spurs reserve. "[In] college, if you have a great game that night, you can go on and be a national champion. But in the NBA, it's a series. And usually, the better team wins in that series. 

"Even though you may think things are going your way for a game, it can easily change the next game. It's the team that remains mentally consistent that overrides that." 

What has overridden everything so far is that the Mavericks have won twice in a row and can reach a commanding position with a win tonight. 

"Three-to-one – there's not a lot of teams that have been able to come back from 3-1," Jerry Stackhouse said. "But short term, we just want to take care of home. We want to take care of these two home games, and we'll go from there." 

The Mavericks have no reason not to go at tonight's meeting like the series depends on it. They rightfully are bubbling with confidence, which is really what the feeling boils down to for coaches and players after they win important playoff games. 

"As long as it's not false confidence," coach Avery Johnson said. "As long as it's not fool's gold. It gives us a little confidence, because we've had some success in San Antonio. That last game that we won in San Antonio in the regular season was big." 

And for a coach who spends most of his waking hours measuring his team's body language and frame of mind, Johnson likes what he sees. 

"For me, it's all about me dealing with them from the mental aspect," he said. "The more they can be ready and have some confidence – not overconfidence, because we're not that good – it helps." 

The Spurs aren't panicking by any stretch. They can fall back on many possessions that, had they gone a different way, would have led to a victory for San Antonio. 

Nevertheless, they are on the opposite side of the Mavericks' ultra-high euphoria. 

"We just had some bad breaks," Robert Horry said. "I don't panic. Basketball is basketball. You go out and play as hard as you can, and if you win, you win, if you lose, you lose. 

"Think about it – if Tony [Parker] doesn't fall down [on that late pick-and-roll], he gets an easy layup and we're up five or four, and they're in a bad situation. We just need some breaks here and there." 

Consider that a subtle shot at the state of officiating in the series. 

As always, one team is going to think it's worse than the other team.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...s/stories/051506dnspomavspreview.cfd6a15.html

*Game 4 preview

* 8:30 p.m. today, American Airlines Center, TNT; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270, Spanish) 

*10:20 PM CDT on Sunday, May 14, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News* 



Key matchup 


*Devin Harris vs. Tony Parker:* A week ago, everybody would have laughed at the idea of this as a key matchup. But if Harris continues to out-Parker Parker, the Spurs are in trouble. Harris has averaged 22 points in the last two games, and Parker has scored 15 in each game, hitting only 12 of 30 shots. Harris has gotten to the rim even more than Parker has, and Parker led the league in points in the paint for a while before finishing 10th in that category. The Spurs have to hope that Harris comes down to earth or that they find a way to get a handle on him. 



Inside the Spurs 


*Parker by the numbers:* Tony Parker has been disappointing throughout the series. He's averaging just 16.3 points and shooting 39.6 percent. During the regular season, Parker averaged 21.8 points on 53.6 percent shooting in four matchups against the Mavericks. 

*Briefly:* The Spurs were 27-3 when reaching 100 points in the regular season. After Game 3, they are 4-1 in the postseason. ... Brent Barry and Bruce Bowen are a combined 8-of-16 from 3-point range. The rest of the Spurs are 2-of-18. 



Inside the Mavericks 


*Rebounding well:* There's been no more dependable ally for the Mavs than their rebounding. They are averaging five more boards per game than the Spurs, and the Mavericks have been terrific when doing so. They were 43-10 during the season when outrebounding their opponent. 

*Briefly:* Avery Johnson's playoff winning percentage is up to .600 (12-8). ... The Mavericks have attempted 25 3-pointers in three games. The Spurs have fired up 36. The Mavericks have made one fewer (nine) than the Spurs. 

*Series: *Mavericks lead, 2-1


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/051506dnspomavsbriefs.d814104.html

*That big shot from Horry is coming

* His playoff history suggests it's not a matter of if, but when


*03:03 AM CDT on Monday, May 15, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

One of the Mavericks' biggest fears is that one of those Robert Horry moments is waiting for them. 

Somewhere out there, Big Shot Rob is going to plunge a dagger into them. He's done it in so many other crucial playoff games that it seems almost inevitable. 

Avery Johnson will tell you that he fears every Spur when it comes to pulling off clutch plays. It could be Nick Van Exel or Michael Finley or Bruce Bowen. 


But for some reason, Horry always seems like he gets a chance for greatness in these situations. It happened in the NBA Finals last season, when Rasheed Wallace drifted away from him and allowed Horry to make a 3-pointer in Game 5, swaying the series in San Antonio's favor. 

Horry claims he doesn't feel the need to do something heroic. But he did allow on Sunday that he's always conditioning himself to be ready for the chance. 

"I never tell anybody this, but I'll tell y'all," he said. "I tell myself that all the time. When I was in high school, I took this positive-thinking class. Ever since then, I'm like, 'I'm going to have a good game tonight. I'm going to do this or do that.' 

"I probably let myself down 90 percent of the time. But I always tell myself that." 

By the way, Horry said he got an A in the positive-thinking class. 

"But," he joked, "they give all athletes A's." 

*Van Horn inching closer:* Keith Van Horn may or may not suit up tonight. But he'll almost certainly see action by Game 5 on Wednesday. He got through his second practice Sunday without incident. 

Also, Darrell Armstrong is doubtful with a left knee contusion. 

*Even mom was stunned:* It was only about 30 minutes into Mother's Day, but Jerry Stackhouse knew what was coming when he called his mother after Game 3. 

Stackhouse still was fighting off the embarrassment of his botched free throw, the one he was trying to miss with two seconds left Saturday night. 

"You know, when you do something bad at the end of the game, your momma is always the one who's like, 'It's all right, baby?' " Stackhouse said Sunday. "But she was asking: 'What were you thinking about?' 

"I screwed up a little bit. But we got the win as a team." 

*Twin speed demons:* Devin Harris is starting to look a lot like Tony Parker. 

The Spurs have been scorched by Harris for 44 points in the last two games. 


"He's kind of a Tony Parker lookalike in some ways," Avery Johnson said. "It's seldom you see a guy who even has an opportunity to run with Parker. He's our guy to try to do it. Devin's been doing a pretty OK job of it." 

Rest assured the Spurs are working on ways to deal with Harris in Game 4. But getting physical and knocking Harris to the floor isn't the obvious option. 

After all, the Spurs have already been doing that. 

"He's getting to the rack," Horry said. "Hopefully we can do something to deter him from getting there too easily. We had a game plan, and when we did it, he didn't get to the rack. The times we didn't execute it, he did get to the rack. 

"His speed is great. His change of direction is really good. And with Tony's leg like this, he's a little faster than Tony." 

*Briefly:* At practice Sunday, Gregg Popovich was wearing a 2003 NBA Finals shirt. Perhaps he was hoping to rekindle some good karma ... One week after starting Game 1 in the series, Adrian Griffin was reduced to playing three-on-three with low-minute players and Pavel Podkolzin and Rawle Marshall, who aren't on the playoff roster. As is always the case with Griffin, he will remain ready if he's needed later in the series – or in the next one. 


-----------------------------------

lol @ Stack's mom :biggrin:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../dmoore/stories/051406dnspomoore.852ae76.html

*What do Spurs do now?

* Strategy changes after blowout yield same end result - but even worse


*10:07 PM CDT on Sunday, May 14, 2006

*This one hurts more than the 22-point loss at home. 

This could be the loss that ends San Antonio's championship defense. 

It's normally a huge mistake to attach too much significance to the outcome of the third game of a series. But then, the Spurs normally don't find themselves down 2-1. 

The Spurs normally don't have as many questions to answer as they do now. 

Saturday's one-point loss to the Mavericks is an ominous sign for those who wear or bleed silver and black. Championship teams don't lose Game 3 on the road when they have a chance to steal back the home-court advantage they lost. Championship teams don't allow the challenger to build confidence and momentum, which is what the Mavericks have. 

Dirk Nowitzki said it. Keeping the pressure on San Antonio heading into Game 4 is big. The Spurs must win Monday night or risk elimination when the series returns to South Texas. 


"We're normally in a position where we're up after three games," Spurs forward Tim Duncan said. "We have to come out and know the importance of the next game. 

"It is a must-win for us. We've got to find a way to get it done, take it back to San Antonio and regain our home court." 

There are other concerns for San Antonio. 

The Spurs were just 3-of-10 on 3-pointers Saturday. They are 10-of-36 for the series for an offense- numbing 27.8 percent. 

Duncan, Manu Ginobili and Tony Parker combined for 74 points in Game 3. That means the rest of the roster scraped together just 29. Ginobili had 24 points Saturday, making him the only San Antonio player other than Duncan to score more than 20 points in this series. 

If the Spurs don't have someone else step up the way Josh Howard, Devin Harris and Jerry Stackhouse have done for the Mavericks, they are going to come up short. 

The Spurs were back on their heels after the Game 2 loss. An adjustment or two – or three – by coach Gregg Popovich was inevitable. 

Defensive specialist Bruce Bowen was moved from Nowitzki to Howard. That left Robert Horry to switch onto Nowitzki. The Spurs brought Ginobili off the bench and started Brent Barry, a player they tried to trade in February. Fabricio Oberto was the first player off the bench to put some muscle on Nowitzki. 

The result? Howard was slowed. But Nowitzki had his best game of the series, scoring 27 points on just nine shots. The Spurs still have not figured out a way to slow Harris. 

"Some good and some bad, just like any other game," Popovich said of the adjustments. "It was give and take. We'll have to switch around a little bit next game, depending on what is going on." 

The 113-91 loss to the Mavericks in Game 2 – the largest home playoff loss in the Popovich era – was a stunner. San Antonio was much more competitive Saturday, making 10 consecutive shots before Horry missed a desperation 19-footer at the buzzer. 

"It's the first team to four," Duncan said. "The closer you are to that number, the harder it gets." 

The Mavericks are about to find out if that's true. They're closer. 

"We talked a lot about it," Nowitzki said. "Last year, we stole Game 2 in Phoenix and came back here and gave it right back. 

"We know they'll keep coming. They're the champs." 

San Antonio will keep coming. 

The question is for how much longer.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../dmoore/stories/051506dnspomoore.d81939f.html

*Mavs pulling fast one on Spurs

* Popovich still looking for defensive answers after change by Dallas


*03:21 AM CDT on Monday, May 15, 2006

* 



San Antonio has someone to dog Dirk Nowitzki. 

The Spurs have someone in mind to keep up with Josh Howard and a guard with a chance to slow Devin Harris. 

The problem is all three of those players are the same person. 

Defensive specialist Bruce Bowen can do the job the Spurs need done, but he can't handle all three. That has put San Antonio between a rock and a hard place, which in this series is between Harris and the basket. 


The Spurs opened the faux Western Conference finals focused on containing Nowitzki and Jason Terry. Down 2-1, San Antonio now realizes they didn't cast their defensive net wide enough and have allowed Howard, Harris and Jerry Stackhouse to slip through too often. 

Gregg Popovich said his team figured out a few things in the second half of Saturday's loss to the Mavericks. Game 4 tonight at American Airlines Center will show if the Spurs are able to adjust. 

"There is no magic about any of this," Popovich said. "You've got to make shots, you've got to play defense. 

"For us, when teams score over 100 points, we don't do very well. Our bottom line is our defense has not been good enough to date." 

The bottom line: San Antonio is 3-12 this season when allowing opponents to score 100 or more points. The Mavericks have broken that barrier three times against the Spurs and won every time. 

Dallas has averaged 108.5 points in winning the last two games of the series. The Mavericks have outscored the Spurs in transition, 34-15, and have gone to the free throw line 93 times in those games. 

We pause a moment to let Tim Duncan and Spurs fans to rant about Steve Javie and the other officials who have worked the last two games. ... Now, back to what the Mavericks have done. 

When Harris replaced Adrian Griffin in the starting lineup, it gave the Mavericks another scorer and spread the Spurs defense. The game today is about perimeter speed, and the Mavericks have it in abundance with Harris, Terry and Howard. 

Sacramento won two games in the opening round because it attacked the Spurs' interior defense. The Mavs have done the same, only from more angles than the Kings. 

The Mavericks have gotten to the free throw line an inordinate amount the last two games. But it wasn't the officials' fault in the first quarter of Saturday's loss when Harris gave a shoulder fake into the lane then blew past Tony Parker on the right for a layup, foul and free throw. 

San Antonio couldn't blame the officials three minutes later when it had four players back in transition and Harris blew by all of them for a layup. 

"He's pretty fast, but he's not fast like [Allen] Iverson or T.J. Ford," Parker said. 

"Before the series, I thought Howard and Devin Harris were the X factors. If they play good, we lose." 


That is why the Spurs are behind. 

Harris has averaged 22 points and shot 53.8 percent from the field in the last two games. Parker can't handle him one-on-one just like Harris can't slow Parker by himself. He needs help. 

The Mavericks centers are doing a good job of sealing off the basket and making Parker and Manu Ginobili go over them to get points in the lane. The Spurs must begin to do the same to Harris. 

Howard was a key for the Mavericks in Game 2 with 27 points. The Spurs responded by putting Bowen on him in Game 3, and Howard scored just 12 points. But that took Bowen off Nowitzki, and the Mavericks forward abused Robert Horry and Fabricio Oberto on his way to 27 points. 

"It's not really about individual defense," Popovich said. "It's about team defense. 

"Our team defense has to be better." 

If the Spurs don't regain their defensive equilibrium, the Mavericks will become the third team in the last eight years to deny San Antonio a chance to defend its championship.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great job with the articles Mavericks_Fan

Almost forgot that Big Shot Bob existed, maybe his legend has already ended.

I'd keep a tight eye on Manu if anyone, the guy's fearless and ready to explode.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

We Go In-Depth Into Mavs-Spurs   *By David Lord -- DallasBasketball.com* 
An in-depth look, from an assortment of angles, at the Mavericks and the Spurs as we await Game 4 Monday in Dallas. 

*1. This Mavs' team has begun to develop a champion's mentality. 

* Remember last year when the Mavs seemed unable to handle the pressure of the playoffs? 

Avery, in the postgame Saturday, repeatedly spoke of the team's mental toughness that has developed this year and that was on exhibit in Game 3. He called them "warriors'' and "strong-minded.'' 

What's different? This year, they are incredibly tough to beat, even when they aren't playing their best. Take a close look at the final quarter Saturday, and what happened there may astound you. 

If you are San Antonio, here is what you did to win the game. You fought back and took a lead with 5:43 to play. From that point, you did not miss one single shot for the rest of the game (until Horry's desperation fling at the buzzer). You held Dallas, during the same span, to 2-6 shooting. Dallas missed more free throws than you did (3-1). 

And in spite of all that excellence, you still lost. If you are the Spurs, you have to be scratching your heads and wondering, "Wow, what do we have to do to beat these guys?" 

This series won't be won easily by either team. Until some team wins 4, this thing is going to be hotly contested. The Spurs won't go down without a fight and a struggle. 

But the good news is this: neither will the Mavericks. 

*2. So with those stats, how in the world did the Mavs manage to win Game 3? 

* The Mavs pulled out the victory down the stretch by using the same key tools we have been spotlighting this whole series: offensive rebounds and turnovers. 

In that last 5:43, the Mavs grabbed 3 offensive rebounds and forced 3 turnovers. The Spurs production in those crucial categories down the stretch? 0 and 0. 

In Game 4, those will again be key factors in deciding who wins the game. 

*3. Adjustments: how are the games changing as we go along?* 

In Game 3, San Antonio coach Popovich made a slew of adjustments to try to find a way to counter the Mavs quick-and-lethal lineup with Devin Harris at PG and Jason Terry at SG. 

ADJUSTMENT 1 - Although the Mavs have been winning the rebounding battle so far in the series, the Spurs scrapped any pretense of using a conventional center. They again began the game by going undersized with 2 big men who are primarily PF's: Duncan and Horry. But when they subbed for Duncan and Horry due to injuries or for rest, they went to 3rd string PF Oberto rather than bringing in a center. The Spurs played their traditional centers a combined total of 1 minute the entire game. 

ADJUSTMENT 2 - The Spurs began to sub even smaller than they began, using Duncan (primarily), Oberto (occasionally), and Horry (a tiny bit) as the lone big man, surrounded by 4 of the following perimeter players: Bowen, Finley, Barry, Ginobili, Parker, and Van Exel. 

Analysis - The Spurs extra quickness from the smaller lineup gave them their best results yet against Dallas new lineup (with Devin Harris), and it allowed the Spurs to narrowly win the rebounding battle in spite of their lack of size. 

But one negative consequence for SA is that this approach has led to Duncan being in foul trouble in both of the last 2 games, a key factor in Dallas' wins. In addition, it remains to be seen whether the Spurs will be able to continue to sustain success with the smaller lineup because of the limitations of age (most of those players are over 30) combined with the size disadvantage. Game 2 was the only game in this series that will be on 4 days of rest, and the next 3 games (on 2 days rest apiece) may be much more challenging for the older legs and smaller bodies of the Spurs. 

Prediction - In Game 4, look for the Spurs to try to ride the small lineup as far as it can last. It seems to give them their best chance to steal a game in Dallas and even the series. The Spurs even managed in Game 3 to passably survive the moments when Duncan is off the floor with only Oberto as a big man, so look for them to perhaps rest Duncan (and protect him from fouls) a bit more in the first 3 quarters in hopes of preserving him for the end game. 

ADJUSTMENT 3 - Manu Ginobili, who had been struggling and was not much of a factor in the first 2 games, was moved to a reserve role. 

Analysis - Although this looked like a demotion or an inconsequential move, it actually was a move by Popovich to return Manu to a 6th man role - something used frequently during the season. No doubt part of the rationale was to accommodate what may be some slight injury concerns - but more likely, the main purpose was to keep him fresh for later in the game. It worked well for the Spurs, as Manu was almost unstoppable down the stretch. 

Prediction - In Game 4, look for the Spurs to again use Ginobili as their 6th man and save him a bit for the end, unless the Mavs start to pull away where there is no margin for the Spurs to save this weapon in reserve. 

ADJUSTMENT 4 - The Spurs - to prevent the easy layups that killed them in Game 2 and early in Game 3, particularly by Devin Harris - changed defenses and began to switch (rather than fight around or through) screens on the pick-and-roll. 

Analysis - The Spurs implemented this adjustment late in the first half, and promptly went on an 8-0 run to close the half, cutting a comfortable 13 point Mav lead to 5 at halftime. In the 2nd half, the Spurs continued, and made it much more difficult for the Mavs to get easy baskets on penetration. This adjustment also caused some turnovers for Dallas. Yet there is another aspect of this adjustment that was much more troubling, that is discussed below. 

ADJUSTMENT 5 - The Spurs began to use Bruce Bowen to defend Josh Howard rather than Dirk Nowitzki. 

Analysis - Howard's production was slowed considerably. But there was a bigger issue that began to work itself into the mix here, one that was also a consequence of the Spurs switches on the pick-and-roll. With all the changes and adjustments, the Spurs were able to confuse the Mavs and get them to forget what they do well - allowing the Spurs to not even have to offer a strong defense to it. 

The Mavs biggest strength - one they exploited all year and through the Memphis series - was their ability to get Dirk mismatched, where the other team had a defender that couldn't slow him. For 2 1/2 games, the Spurs did everything they could to keep Dirk in check by keeping Bowen all over him no matter what happened. The Mavs responded by making the Spurs pay for that approach by using other advantages that resulted, and were up by 13 as they neared the half on Saturday. 

Then the Spurs switched gears. They began to play Bowen on Howard, and when Dirk set screens the Spurs began to switch quickly, which stopped the penetration - but gave Dirk those mismatches that the Mavs have always looked for. Unfortunately, the Mavs ignored the mismatches on Dirk, and kept trying to beat the Spurs using the other ways (and players) that had been working up to that point. The Spurs no longer had to focus on Dirk. 

From that point 'til the game's end, the following players ended up guarding Dirk at times - and the Mavs went away from him as if the defender was Bowen: Finley, Barry, Parker, Van Exel, Ginobili. With the possible exception of Manu, those are all pretty lousy defenders, and all are considerably shorter than Dirk. A couple times the Mavs did go to Dirk, but the Spurs immediately swarmed him with multiple players to get the ball out of his hands before he could start to get into a rhythm. As a result, Dirk only made one shot from the floor in the entire 2nd half. 

Bowen is the only one on that Spurs team that can even halfway guard Dirk - but for some reason, the Mavs forgot that fact, and seemed oblivious to their superstar being guarded by scrubs for the last half of the game. That horendous lack of recognition almost cost them dearly. 

Prediction - The Mavs should not (and simply must not) allow this to happen again. I kept waiting for coach Avery Johnson to reset the offense where Dirk would get the ball after the screens were switched, but he never did. Dirk didnt adjust either - nor did the Mavs' PGs who were using the screens. I expect the Spurs to try this tactic again, and see how the Mavs respond. 

If the Mavs do correct this flaw, look for a chess match back and forth as Popovich tries to somehow get the Mavs to forget what they need to do and mindlessly play into his defense (as happened in this case). For a while look for them to glue Bowen onto Dirk and stop switching, then when the Mavs react properly look for them to change and put Bowen on JHo and switch everything. Then the vital issue will be whether the Mavs offense is smart enough to keep noticing the changes and going to Dirk when he is being left free, and then return to JHo, Stack, and the pick-n-roll penetration when Dirk is being overplayed. 

This Spurs squad hasn't proved it can stop the Mavs firepower when the Mavs attack properly. But they have shown an ability to get the Mavs to drift away from what they do well, by mixing up which Mavs they are giving the advantage to. 

*4. How dominant have the Mavs been so far? 

* In 3 games (144 minutes), the Mavs have led 82.5% of the time (118:49) while the Spurs have only led 12.8% of the time (18:27). 

Keep in mind that this is a Spurs team that won 63 games - their best season ever. In most games they would simply get a lead and keep it. Yet the longest they have been able to hold a lead this entire series has been for 5:50, in the first quarter of game 1. By contrast, the Mavs led for 47:31 in a row in game 2, and for 40:11 in game 3. 

*5. Who is the MVP of this series so far? 

* Duncan has been the most effective player on either side, of course, but the Spurs have not been the better team. The Mavs have the lead in the series and have also been dominant for the most part. 

Then who would be the MVP-to-date for the Mavs, and thus in this series? You always think of Dirk as the Mavs top player, and Josh Howard has been big in this series as well. But it could be argued that both Mavs' wins were due to Devin Harris, who was stellar in the Mavs' big win in Game 2 (20 pts) and then again in Game 3, not only offensively (24 pts) but also with the big defensive play to force a turnover in the crucial final seconds of that narrow Game 3 win. 

This is the same DH who barely played in last year's playoffs, then was a huge question mark due to injuries and inconsistency as this year's began, and who didn't play a lot in Game 1 of this series. How things change. 

*6. With the Mavs enjoying a 2-1 series lead, have they now "arrived" as a contender? 

* I believe the Mavs already were a contender. But so were the Spurs - so this series is unlikely to be decided quickly. 

But it is noteworthy that in the 2nd round, higher seeded teams (Detroit, Miami, Phoenix, San Antonio) had a 2-1 edge in every series except this one - where Dallas leads. Game 4 will be crucial as the Mavs try to keep from allowing the Spurs to regain the advantage. 

*7. Point to ponder: this Mavs team has now done a complete role reversal in their ability to play and win at traditional "interior-oriented" playoff basketball. 

* Remember when the Mavs simply couldn't compete with the Lakers and Spurs in the middle, and thus resorted to "small ball" in an attempt to try to neutralize their disadvantage? 

Those days are officially over. 

The team that in this series has been unable to compete when playing traditional ball, and has thus implemented "small ball" tactics in an attempt to find a way to neutralize the opponent's advantage in the middle, is San Antonio. Who ever woulda thunk it - the Mavs are now the bully in the middle - over Duncan's Spurs! 

If the Spurs aging legs can withstand it with only 2 days rest, look for them to continue the same small ball approach throughout Game 4. 

*8. How injured is Dirk for Game 4? Are there any surprises in store here? 

* The Mavs' injury update published Sunday listed Darrell Armstrong's "knee contusion" - and nothing else. What did it say about Dirk? Nothing - they completely ignored his severe ankle sprain as if it didn't exist. 

Don't expect any truly reliable info to emerge between now and gametime. Maybe he will be hurting, maybe not - but the Mavs won't be showing their hand at all until the game starts. 

But let's make a small prediction here on Sunday evening, based on a couple of factors. The Mavs, on that coy "injury report" listed DA as "doubtful." If he is unavailable, then he won't be active, will he? This slyly implies a roster spot being suddenly available for the return of Keith Van Horn, to offer a few minutes relief for Dirk's perhaps-ailing ankle. Remember, you heard it here first. 

*9. Manu's flop-tastic skills went on display once again, and this time he refs didn't fall for it - at a key moment in the game Saturday. 

* No report seems to have picked up on it, but it was notable to me that in the waning seconds of Game 3, Manu tried his little flop act, and the refs didn't seem to be swayed even one bit. 

The play in question was the one in the last 10 seconds, when Devin Harris knocked the ball off Manu's knee. Ginobili - as he went after the ball - went into his half stumble act, with arms flailing everywhere as if he had been pushed. When he picked up the ball, he again went into the half stumble, as if he was again being pushed - though there was no Mav within 15 feet of him. Pathetic - and funny, given the results. 

Look for more of these antics as the series goes farther, especially if the Mavs continue to have the upper hand. 

*10. What happened to the Mavs defense at the end of Game 3? Is that a bad omen for Game 4? 

* Who knows? Although the Spurs were virtually unstoppable in the 4th quarter (13-17, 76%) and made every shot they took in the last 7:50 except the fling at the buzzer, those things happen from time to time for an offense or a defense. The Mavs defense isnt as bad as that looked - and the Spurs offense isnt that unstoppable. 

During that stretch, Duncan was a major factor as the Mavs centers were unable to slow him from scoring, and were unable to leave him when there was penetration. Ginobili kept beating his defender (Josh Howard) to the basket off the dribble. 

The balancing factor is that the Mavs were able to get some turnovers during that stretch, and that they still managed to win the game. 

In Game 4, as for stopping Ginobili, he has been very ordinary this series til the 4th quarter Saturday, so I would focus on keeping him away from the basket and not overreact. If he again seems to be getting untracked, I wouldn't be surprised to see a bit more of Adrian Griffin to try to stop the penetration, and Harris used to defend Ginobili when Parker is off the floor. 

As for stopping Duncan, if you know a surefire answer to that, the Mavs want to talk to you! It looks like all you can do is try to wear him down with fouls and fatigue, and hold on for dear life. Forcing the action early with a running game - and continuing to push Duncan to exhaustion the whole game - is probably one of the best solutions possible. Don't forget that Game 3 was a game with 4 days rest - far more than the rest before the next few games - so an even faster pace this game might pay even greater dividends.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Just wanted to drop a line giving props to Mavericks_Fan for doing an excellent job as a mod here.

Excellent collection of articles.*

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Anyone going to the game tonight?

Saturday was the loudest I have ever heard the AAC. It even carried out into the corridors and out to the streets after the game. Chants and Cheers were still going on long after the game ended. I like the energy the fans are bringing to the games.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Good Job Mavericks_Fan!. These articles really make me confident in a Mavs win. Im sure we all know that we really must win Game 4.


----------



## monty51524 (Nov 23, 2005)

Good luck on the game tonight guys. Dirk is one of my favorite players. I hope your team goes to the Finals.


----------



## monty51524 (Nov 23, 2005)

By the way, how is his ankle? I hope he is 100% for tonight's game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

monty51524 said:


> By the way, how is his ankle? I hope he is 100% for tonight's game.


He's not 100% on his ankle, but he's used to rolling his ankle like that....

Hopefully he'll be effective.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> *Just wanted to drop a line giving props to Mavericks_Fan for doing an excellent job as a mod here.
> 
> Excellent collection of articles.*
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:


seconded


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Followill Report 

May 15, 2006
Well it’s taken me a day to get my heart settled down, catch my breath and collect my thoughts about last night’s scintillating game 3 win for Dallas…but I think I’m ready to string together some sentences about it now. I feel sorry for people who think that the only part of a basketball game worth watching is the last two minutes. Now granted those final two minutes had just about everything you could ask for…but if you missed the first 46 minutes you missed a great game. Obviously a few too many whistles but at the end of the day it was still an incredible ride.

I just think this bodes so well for Dallas on two fronts. First they finally closed out a tough game against the Spurs. They beat San Antonio at their own game…making just enough plays down the stretch to win a nail-biter. It’s what San Antonio has done for the better part of a decade now to teams all around the league– in the regular season and the playoffs. In addition like I said in Friday’s entry, I expected the Spurs best punch in this one and Dallas survived it. Now does San Antonio have a bigger punch they can throw? Well two schools of thought on that one. You could argue they won’t since they had three off days to rest and adjust for game three and now have a one day turnaround before game four. But realistically we have to realize that the Spurs are the defending champs and have been in tough spots before. I just can’t imagine they go down Monday without one hell of a fight. And as hard as I think it will be to take game four – if Dallas is so fortunate then imagine how difficult it will be to get that last win to knock ‘em out. I think Avery is right – this series is a long way from being over. 

*I am sure everyone is worried about Dirk. He’ll be ready to roll (no pun intended) on Monday night. His ankle may be a little sore (sore enough that he didn’t practice Sunday) but the big German won’t be missing this one. I hope those that still cling to the idea that he is soft saw what happened last night. He is anything but that. He took a pounding all night long before turning his ankle and coming back out on the floor for the frantic final minute and five seconds and making four free throws, grabbing a critical offensive rebound and making a nice dish out of a triple team to Stackhouse for an easy basket. Perhaps the most important guy in the organization right now is trainer Casey Smith and that’s good news folks cause he’s one of the best. He’ll be making sure Dirk gets every minute of treatment possible so that ankle is mended for Monday night.* 

Devin Harris was again a dynamic game-changing force. He had the Mavs offense in high gear in the first half…something they drifted away from in the second half but he still continued to break down the Spurs defense and while Harris didn’t have a Dirk-like night at the line he did get there an impressive 11 times and even more impressively hit 10 including four late in the pressure-packed fourth quarter. He did something that was in short supply late – and that’s make a defensive stop as he grazed the ball thus thwarting the dribble handoff attempt between Horry and Ginobili which led to San Antonio’s last legit possession ending in a turnover. I’d say our little Devin is all grown up. 

The move to put Bruce Bowen on Josh Howard early took him out of the offensive flow as did foul trouble. He wasn’t nearly the factor he was in the first two games but as the Spurs slowed Howard another weapon in Dallas’ arsenal was activated. Jason Terry awakened from his shooting slump. He hit the Mavericks only three of the game and knocked down open looks in transition and pick-and-roll situations most of the night. If Dirk is limited at all Monday night, Terry is one guy the Mavs will need to help pick up the offensive slack and with special shooting ability he can do just that. 

In five years behind the radio and/or TV mike for the Mavs I don’t know that I have ever experienced American Airlines Center in the frenzy it was in last night. The crowd gets into it for big regular season games but this was only comparable to what I remember in the game 7’s against Portland and Sacramento three years ago and the 5th and 7th games against Houston last year. It was truly an amazing experience to be in that building Saturday night and I know it will be equally special Monday night. So all of you coming to game make sure your voices are rested and ready.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

heres a question for you guys:

can the Spurs beat the Mavs 3 out of 4 games?
hell no
Can the mavs beat the Spurs 2 out of 4?
Hell yes
series over

and for some of you posters who are scared to root for your team around other posters :naughty: 

grow a pair and believe in your team...play off time aint the time to be making friends...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> heres a question for you guys:
> 
> can the Spurs beat the Mavs 3 out of 4 games?
> hell no
> ...


I'm not scared to root for my team, and frankly I don't care if somebody thinks I'm a homer. But I am realistic, and I'm not gonna say this series is over until Mavs won their 4th. We're playing last year's champs here.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, nobody showed up in the chat room so I'm going to assume others aren't interested in the life chats. So I'll be here in this thread then for the game which should be just about to start.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

here we go


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Diop already laying down the law. Dirk looks to be moving ok so far.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

ugh...Diop has to throw those down


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice look by Dirk


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dirk's balling!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Fast start by Parker. He is killing Harris out there. But a good game by Dirk so far. BUT we need others to step it up.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

With the exception of that foul. I like how we ended that quarter. You knoew SA would come out with alot of energy and play with desperation.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I hope Mbenga comes in instead of Dampier. We can afford Mbenga to get 4 fouls even before the half. But not Damp or Diop(which he already has).


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I do not like that shot by Terry. That gets us in trouble when we play Phoenix all the time. You have to be smarter than that.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Parker came to play tonight, and we ar missing easy shots inside. One thing I hate is when we could ge tthe uncontested layout and go for the pass. Take the shot if you have it in the paint!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

VeN said:


> Parker came to play tonight, and we ar missing easy shots inside. One thing I hate is when we could ge tthe uncontested layout and go for the pass. Take the shot if you have it in the paint!


Talking about that Dirk play. I agree. Also, penetrate people. I hope Avery told Terry that. I really really dislike that shot.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Looks like they are finally penetrating, I was getting worried when Stack started going for those baseline fadeaways, but hes penetrating now. All we need to do now is get some D stops and we are back in it. Only down 7.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Hellllllllllllllll Yea!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Beautiful Basketball.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We have not played well and are only down 2. BTW. Bowen freakin flopped.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yup, teh flop hardcore


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Reffs have been pretty bad...again, but atleast it's been more fair this time...my fellow spurs fans don't really agree with me however.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow pretty shot by Dirk. He's already got 17 on that ankle?!? Amazing.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

and there goes Devin


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Foul on Harris. Will the reffs just let them play?!?!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

KVH is suited up tonight, coincidence?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I cannot believe we are tied at the half.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Foul on Harris. Will the reffs just let them play?!?!


lol..it's the NBA.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

what are you guys` thoughts on the game sofar


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> what are you guys` thoughts on the game sofar


GREAT GAME! WOW! Did you see that ally-oop to Stack? When was the last time you saw an ally-oop from Dallas?

LOL


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

All I have to say is:

IF THIS IS THE "BEST SHOT" FROM THE SPURS, I LIKE MY CHANCES WITH THE MAVS.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gambino said:


> lol..it's the NBA.


That was pointless of you. You can not deny that they have been calling this game WAY too tight. It's a playoff game for christ's sakes. Let them play!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> All I have to say is:
> 
> *IF THIS IS THE "BEST SHOT" FROM THE SPURS, I LIKE MY CHANCES WITH THE MAVS.*


lol you don't watch must spurs games do you? Duncan's hurt, and Manu's just been off all series, and you think this is their best shot? that's funny.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ezealen said:


> lol you don't watch must spurs games do you? Duncan's hurt, and Manu's just been off all series, and you think this is their best shot? that's funny.



moot point, dirks hurt, and we arent playing OUR best. Terry hasnt been right all series either. Thats a fact.



edwardcyh said:


> GREAT GAME! WOW! Did you see that ally-oop to Stack? When was the last time you saw an ally-oop from Dallas?
> 
> LOL



we were opping all over memphis lmao. Stack and Jho were getting alot in game 3 and 4.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

VeN said:


> moot point, dirks hurt, and we arent playing OUR best. Terry hasnt been right all series either. Thats a fact.


That has exactly what to do with the spurs being at their best?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> lol you don't watch must spurs games do you? Duncan's hurt, and Manu's just been off all series, and you think this is their best shot? that's funny.


Well, hate to say this, but I actually love the Spurs. Whenever I visit San Antonio, I actually try to catch a game or two at the AT&T Center (This season I only caught Houston @ San Antonio), and, yes, I rooted for the Spurs in that contest. 

I love all TEXAS teams, but my preference is on Dallas since that's where I live. Spurs comes in second, and Houston comes in third.... (I can't stand T-Mac and his "personal" issues. Houston really could have made further than they did.)

I know all the problems on Spurs team, but DAL has plenty of problems too. Pop is so classy that he doesn't use any of that as excuses, and that's why Pop gets two thumbs up from me.

As for A.J., guess who taught him everything he knows? When Mavs had 4 key players injured, on NO OCCASION did he use that as an excuse........ JUST LIKE POP!

:cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

liking our D right now. When we get a lead we arent losing this.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Look at Stackhouse knocking down three's


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Well, hate to say this, but I actually love the Spurs. Whenever I visit San Antonio, I actually try to catch a game or two at the AT&T Center (This season I only caught Houston @ San Antonio), and, yes, I rooted for the Spurs in that contest.
> 
> I love all TEXAS teams, but my preference is on Dallas since that's where I live. Spurs comes in second, and Houston comes in third.... (I can't stand T-Mac and his "personal" issues. Houston really could have made further than they did.)
> 
> ...


Texas Tirangle all the way! :cheers: 

Mine's 1)Spurs, 2)Dallas, 3) Houston though. I don't really like Houston, but they are in the triangle...It's like I'm forced to like them!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Texas Tirangle all the way! :cheers:
> 
> Mine's 1)Spurs, 2)Dallas, 3) Houston though. I don't really like Houston, but they are in the triangle...It's like I'm forced to like them!


HOU needs some serious rebuilding, and T-Mac needs to get it together next season. Honestly, they are only a couple good guards away from a successful season. I get myself to like Houston by rooting for Yao..... LOL... he's the only player worth-while, for now.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The perimeter defense is hurting Dallas again....

COME ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

31 for Parker
24 for Ginobili (5 PF)
26 for Duncan

These players certainly don't look like they are hurt.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think Manu with 5 PF's will be the one that comes back to haunt the Spurs.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well The Mavs are going to have ot step it up and get a stop or two to come back.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm sorry but that blocking foul called on Duncan was pure BS.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I'm sorry but that blocking foul called on Duncan was pure BS.


The game has been full of B.S. calls....

LOL... good thing I have a Tivo, so I can pull a Mark Cuban and review all those calls. LOL


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And they cal Manu a flopper...Gino picks up his 6th over an even bigger BS call...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> And they cal Manu a flopper...Gino picks up his 6th over an even bigger BS call...


The ref's are not letting the players play....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

One point game.... AGAIN!

My nails are all gone!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Yes Yes Yes Yesyes


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The ref's are not letting the players play....


Well, I am watching the game on one TV and reviewing the fouls on the Tivo on another TV set... 

LOL ... I can't believe I am doing this.... I guess playoffs are once-a-year.

Have to say that the refs are consistent with their calls.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The X MAvs, jsut a throne in the side.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> The X MAvs, jsut a throne in the side.


Hopefully that's not the game winner....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ot Baby!

*no Ginobili !!!!!!*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am shocked that the Spurs did not give the ball to Parker. He's been picking apart the Dallas D all game, but the clutch shot went to Duncan.....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

can yall smell it fellas? I smell it!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> Jet!!!


JET = DAGGER!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I Need To Add Jet To My Avatar!!!!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:twave: :twave: :twave:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Anyone Believe Now?!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Though the Mavs are my second team, if they win this round, I will NOT be rooting for them! I just can NOT root for a team that rides the reffs all the way to a championship! NOT ganna happen! Ya'll can shout all ya want "it was consistenant!!!!" And if ya'll actually wanna believe that, that's fine. The point is the mavs did not deserve this game, and the mavs do not deserve this series. They rode on the reffs all series and if that's how ya'll wanna win, then fine. I just hope the reffs don't screw anyone else over like this. This is just pathetic.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Blocks for Dallas tonight....

E. Dampier, 3 
D. Harris, 3 
D. Diop, 2 

Amazing.... Devin with 3 blocks!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

3-1

We proved everyone wrong and won 3 straight. Now lets goto SA and win another


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well at least Barkley saw it...

just keep this **** in Texas, and I'll be happy..**** Detroit


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Though the Mavs are my second team, if they win this round, I will NOT be rooting for them! I just can NOT root for a team that rides the reffs all the way to a championship! NOT ganna happen! Ya'll can shout all ya want "it was consistenant!!!!" And if ya'll actually wanna believe that, that's fine. The point is the mavs did not deserve this game, and the mavs do not deserve this series. They rode on the reffs all series and if that's how ya'll wanna win, then fine. I just hope the reffs don't screw anyone else over like this. This is just pathetic.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Though the Mavs are my second team, if they win this round, I will NOT be rooting for them! I just can NOT root for a team that rides the reffs all the way to a championship! NOT ganna happen! Ya'll can shout all ya want "it was consistenant!!!!" And if ya'll actually wanna believe that, that's fine. The point is the mavs did not deserve this game, and the mavs do not deserve this series. They rode on the reffs all series and if that's how ya'll wanna win, then fine. I just hope the reffs don't screw anyone else over like this. This is just pathetic.


They are showing the bad calls on TNT right now... LOL

When Mavs played in San Antonio, Mavs fans screamed fouls.... When Spurs play in Dallas, Spurs fans scream fouls... I guess you can call it "home court advantage."


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Though the Mavs are my second team, if they win this round, I will NOT be rooting for them! I just can NOT root for a team that rides the reffs all the way to a championship! NOT ganna happen! Ya'll can shout all ya want "it was consistenant!!!!" And if ya'll actually wanna believe that, that's fine. The point is the mavs did not deserve this game, and the mavs do not deserve this series. They rode on the reffs all series and if that's how ya'll wanna win, then fine. I just hope the reffs don't screw anyone else over like this. This is just pathetic.


wow man, and yall wanna call us whiners after game 1? Who else rides the refs harder than the goddamn spurs.....case in point, Manu "flop" Ginobli


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> wow man, and yall wanna call us whiners after game 1? Who else rides the refs harder than the goddamn spurs.....case in point, Manu "flop" Ginobli


Oh boy.... something's gonna be started with this.....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Though the Mavs are my second team, if they win this round, I will NOT be rooting for them! I just can NOT root for a team that rides the reffs all the way to a championship! NOT ganna happen! Ya'll can shout all ya want "it was consistenant!!!!" And if ya'll actually wanna believe that, that's fine. The point is the mavs did not deserve this game, and the mavs do not deserve this series. They rode on the reffs all series and if that's how ya'll wanna win, then fine. I just hope the reffs don't screw anyone else over like this. This is just pathetic.


Just get out of here and don't start trouble.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Congrats, u guys are awesome! Honestly I used to be a mavs hater because I am a rockets fan, but u guys really impressed me recently! :clap: :clap:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Great game besides Jason Terry trying in vain to dunk like Luther Head in the Rookie Challenge.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Congrats, u guys are awesome! Honestly I used to be a mavs hater because I am a rockets fan, but u guys really impressed me recently! :clap: :clap:


Thanks buddy! Always good to have love from another TX team fan!

I certainly have a whole lot of love for the other TX teams....


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i hardly expected this folks, one game away, GO FOR THE KILL WEDNESDAY


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

HELL YES! If we close them out we get a nice long break.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> HELL YES! If we close them out we get a nice long break.


I don't like the nice long break idea.

Mavs simply doesn't play well when they get too many days rest. They need to keep it at around 2-3 days of rest between each game.

Mavs takes it in 6 games and gets 4 days rest. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like a break, I think our players are exhausted now so It'll do us good seeing as the Suns/Clipps series will probably be 7 games


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dirk needs to rest the ankle


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Great Game...Im gald we had to win in a atough fashion instead of a blow out:

When we had the 8 point lead. I was rooting for the Spurs to come back because if we win in a blow out then SA would beat us in game 5

Winning a hard fought game inOT means we WILL go into SA hungry and close this series out...


----------



## monty51524 (Nov 23, 2005)

Congratulations on the great win guys! Your team played well and Jason Terry was excellent tonight.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I apologize for my post earlier. I stand by it 100%, as you can probably see in the playoff forums, but I had no business posting it here, and I apologize for that. It was baiting and I understand if a mod wants to edit it.


----------



## spursgospurs (Apr 26, 2006)

JT was plain awesome.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Congrats Mavs fans. Today was a great day! Can't wait to see the Spurs dethroned...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Congrats, u guys are awesome! Honestly I used to be a mavs hater because I am a rockets fan, but u guys really impressed me recently! :clap: :clap:


Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I apologize for my post earlier. I stand by it 100%, as you can probably see in the playoff forums, but I had no business posting it here, and I apologize for that. It was baiting and I understand if a mod wants to edit it.


No, I'm not going to edit it. It would just be nice if some team fans wouldn't be constantly blaming everything on the refs, though.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't like the nice long break idea.
> 
> Mavs simply doesn't play well when they get too many days rest. They need to keep it at around 2-3 days of rest between each game.
> 
> Mavs takes it in 6 games and gets 4 days rest. That's good enough for me.


Yeah, I don't really want a long break, but especially with Dirk's ankle I would be happy to have 3 or 4 days off.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

<table align="center" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" width="800"><tbody><tr><td>*  One More! * </td> </tr> <tr> <td> *  Game 4: Mavs Celebrate OT Win * </td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table valign="top" align="left" border="0" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td wrap="" valign="top" width="100%">







  *By Mike Fisher -- DallasBasketball.com* 
Commissioner David Stern attended Monday's Spurs-at-Dallas Game 4 and announced that the scheduling inequity that pitted the West's two finest clubs against one another in a semifinal will be repaired for next year. 

Aw, hell, Mr. Stern. We've changed our minds. Leave it the way it is. Beating the Spurs like this is kind of fun. 

"We can still get a whole lot better, and that's the scary part,'' said Jason Terry, one of a roster full of heroes in the Mavs' momentous 123-118 OT win.. "If we execute, nothing can stop us.'' 

The Mavs have out-muscled, out-raced and out-witted their way to a 3-1 edge in this best-of-seven clash with the haughty defending champions from San Antonio. The Spurs find themselves a bit wobbled by the mere notion of all of this; Little Orphan Timmy was almost speechless and almost in tears in the postgame interviews and Bruce Bowen actually petitioned for assistance from Commissioner Stern while the game was going on. And the Mavs find themselves a bit giddy at being one game away from plowing a primrose path that will have them favored to make their first-ever entry in an NBA Finals. 
TNT's Sponge Chuck Fat Pants had the nerve to chide the Mavs for their elation at the moment the AAC buzzer sounded on this historic victory. Hey, Chuck, back off. Dirk Nowitzki found a way to score 28 on one leg. Terry scored 32, taking over in the OT, joining Jerry Stackhouse (26) and Devin Harris (18) as Mavs weapons who simply played at a different speed than the Spurs. Despite giving up 118 points, the Mavs constructed crunch-time stop after stop, highlighted by Duncan's final try for the win in regulation, when he failed to score because one-on-one defender Erick Dampier was in lockdown. 

"We had no answer for Duncan," Coach of the Year Avery Johnson said afterward. And Little Orphan Timmy did manage 31 points, 13 rebounds and six assists. 

But AJ, you're wrong. On one play -- the Play of the Year -- you did have an answer. Damp, who forced the all-time legend into an awkward jump-hook. 

Yes, Mavs fans, Erick Dampier bettered Tim Duncan. 

Celebrate a little bit. 

That play represents yet another button pushed by Johnson that resulted in him again outdoing his mentor, SA coach Gregg Popovich. No double on Duncan on the biggest possession? Devin on the floor in the clutch instead of Josh Howard? Devin and JET repeatedly attacking, attacking, attacking the rim, despite the presence of defender Duncan? 
It all worked. 

Meanwhile, Popovich said, "It's all about the defense,'' in a pregame reference to yet another lineup shuffle that saw him insert Michael Finley into the starting lineup. So Fin starts and guards Dirk, to join newcomer starter Brent Barry guarding Jason Terry, and they never did play a center and. ... _that's San Antonio's DEFENSIVE adjustment?_ 
By my count, the Spurs have used five different lineups in eight outings. Now Ginobili comes off the bench. Now centers are obsolete. Now it's Duncan and four guards. 

“When you lose, you're supposed to make adjustments, right?” Popovich said, grasping for straws. 

Pop just couldn't have been more wrong. Except for Damp's work and a handful of other key Dallas defensive moments, it wasn't at all about the defense. Both teams got to 53 by intermission. Dallas ended shooting 50 percent. San Antonio ended shooting 53 percent, and 57 percent from the arc. Six players in the game scored at least 26. 

"I think everybody really had a great game tonight,'' Nowitzki said. And he was right. It was just a matter of which among them would take charge late, because there were multiple options, multiple mismatch advantages. They were tied at 53-all at the half. Tied at 111-all after four periods. Who would step on that pedal? 

Dampier and Devin made the first two baskets of overtime as the Mavs pushed the pace. It was the same formula that keyed the effort in the fourth period, when attack-attack-attack got them to the line 14 times (for 13 makes) while SA got to the line just four times -- and missed half of those. Michael Finley's 3 with 15 seconds left put the Spurs up 111-109 and was huge for a moment. But Dirk earned two free throws on Dallas' ensuing possession, and then came Damp's stop on Duncan. Terry scored 14 of his points in the game's final 12 minutes, and in the end, the Mavs caused the Spurs to do something they hadn't done all year: 

Lose three consecutive games. 

"They’re showing why they are the world champions,'' Stackhouse said politely. "They just keep coming and keep coming and fortunately for us we’re able to combat their experience with our hunger. ... Our ultimate goal is to bring a championship to Dallas and that’s what we are trying to do.'' 

Back to that scheduling quirk, back to that celebration, back to Dallas' hopes that they can put a fork in the Spurs as early as Wednesday, in Game 5 in San Antonio: Stackhouse can talk that way because Avery has talked "championship'' from the moment he took over a year ago. He has never ducked questions about the goal; rather, he brings it up all the time, initiates it, seems obsessed with it. 

He did so again late into the night on Monday. 

"When you say out loud that you want to win a championship," Johnson said, "you can't hide." 

No, you can't hide. Quite the opposite. You get to celebrate. A little bit.

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Whoooooooooooooo. Best game I have eveer been to. Period. 

I'm pretty sure I had a heart attack or two during the course of that game, but it was well worth it. I remember sitting there thinking sometime in the 2 quarter, when Parker had 22 and Duncan and Ginobli were blowing up, that if this is the Spurs best shot (which it was) then we are going to be perfectly ok. We were playing pretty mediocre, and still hanging with them. 

What a clutch performance by Dirk on a bum ankle. 
JET showed up like the big time shooter he is. 
Devin turned it on when he had to in the clutch. 
Damp played some good D on Duncan in the closing minutes and got some key rebounds. 
Diop had a big time block on Duncan late in the 4th when Damp fouled out.
Stack was knocking down the big shots in the corner.

Unbelievable game. And no, Duncan is NOT HURT. He is playing fine. Parker looked about 99%. And Ginobli was tearing us up from all over the court. Not to mention Finley finally hit some big shots in a playoff game..... that was SA's counter punch and the Mavs took it in stride.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...SA051606.1D.COL.BKNharvey.spurs.12fabe4f.html

*Buck Harvey: An old Spur creates the new Mavericks and a new result

* *Web Posted: 05/16/2006 01:05 AM CDT

* 

*
San Antonio Express-News* DALLAS — The Spurs got the Big Three going as they did a year ago. They got a critical 3-pointer and stunning dunk from Michael Finley. And they got the kind of big-moment night that has won championships. 

Then it wasn't enough. 

The reasons are numerous, but they should begin with something that changed here in Dallas with this season's coach of the year. Avery Johnson took players who had never won in the league, guys such as Jason Terry and Jerry Stackhouse, and gave them the poise to match what the Spurs have had for years. 

After winning two games in which the two teams were separated by a combined one point at the end of the two regulations, who can say the Mavericks aren't better? 

The Spurs can't say much now. They had their chances, and Tim Duncan clearly had The Chance. Taking the last shot of regulation in a tie game, Duncan, who has looked again like the MVP he was, settled for an awkward jump hook from about 12 feet. 


Duncan had used the Mavericks' centers for 31 points, 13 rebounds and six assists. But at the end, after Dirk Nowitzki had gone inside with his sore ankle and drawn a foul to tie the game, Duncan faded from contact. 

"We had no answer for Duncan," Johnson said afterward. But Duncan gave them one on that last play. 

Brent Barry made a few costly inbounds passes, too. Nick Van Exel continues to look like he's ready for the TNT set. Manu Ginobili fouled out when he had his 2005 playoff form. And then there was the end of the third quarter, when Gregg Popovich forgot that he is allowed to use his centers. 

Then AJ took out Nowitzki with about 35 seconds left in the period and went with 7-foot Erick Dampier. With Duncan out, Popovich still went with Robert Horry when either Rasho Nesterovic or Nazr Mohammed would have matched up. 

The result? The Mavericks grabbed a rebound off one of their missed free throws, Dampier scored inside and Terry scored on an easy drive without a shot blocker to bother him. 

Popovich had his own reasons for losing, and he pointed to another lost rebound, just as the Spurs lost one Saturday night. Once he sees tape, Popovich will find a few dozen other details that went wrong. 

But AJ will, too. He doesn't believe in letting up, and he didn't in the past when he ran the Spurs' locker room. 

In 1999, for example, he stayed on his buddy, David Robinson. Even after Robinson had a good game in the Western Conference finals against Portland, AJ told everyone not to say nice things. "I'm staying on him," he said. 

He was being partly playful. But mostly it's his way of keeping others as involved as he is. AJ talked about that again Monday night after the win, and how his team is "making some progress in the area of mental toughness." 

How are they making progress? AJ creates an environment that fosters it, mixing intensity with fun. "We should be on top of the world," he said. "We should have no pressure. We're the underdog. We're not supposed to be in this situation, in a lot of ways." 

This from a coach who has always said the goal of his team is to win a championship. But this is also from someone who understands the dynamics of a young locker room. 

Terry, for example, had always been known as a flighty loser in Atlanta. Monday, he threw in 32 points, including a clutch 20-footer toward the end of regulation. 

Stackhouse? He once was offered around the league, stuck with a stat-obsessed reputation, and he went for another 26 points. 

Then there's Devin Harris, the kid, who looks like someone the Spurs will see for another 10 years. When Tony Parker started fast, with 16 points in the first quarter, AJ pulled Harris aside with a message. 

"I told Devin," AJ said, "'I really want to see what you do the REST of the game.'" 

Harris showed his coach, with four points in overtime on his way to 18 for the game. 

AJ repeated his challenge after the game. "When you say you want to win a championship," AJ said, "you can't hide." 

His guys didn't hide. They instead matched the defending champions in their kind of game. 

The reasons the Spurs are down? 

Start with AJ.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...MYSA051606.9D.BKNspurs.notebook.12fac77f.html

Popovich said it's been "thrilling" to watch so many of his staffers move on to bigger jobs. 

"If there's any credit involved," he said, "it's that we picked the right guys in the beginning." 

When Prunty joined the Spurs, he first worked in their video department. One of his tasks was to give Johnson film to study. 

"He's been in every meeting we've had the last 10, 11 years, concocting our system and helping us put everything together," Popovich said. "He's a really talented young guy. That's why Avery, like two days after he got the job (in Dallas), called and said, 'Pop I got to talk to Joe Prunty.' I said, 'No you don't.' He said, 'Yeah I do.' 

"I gave him permission to talk to Avery, and the rest is history. He's been sitting beside Avery since then, plotting against me." 

*Successful learning:* The Mavericks credit some of their success in this series to their two regular-season victories over the Spurs. 

In the Nov. 5 victory at American Airlines Center, Devin Harris scored 20 points in the fourth quarter. Not only did Harris gain confidence, the game let Dallas' coaching staff see a weapon to use against the Spurs. 

"It's carried out through the games that we've played," said Harris, who totaled 44 points in Games 2 and 3, "so it's kind of helped me get a little head start against them." 

The Mavericks' April 7 victory at AT&T Center taught them they could beat the Spurs on the road. 

"To go down there and win in a hostile environment was big for our confidence," Dirk Nowitzki said. 

*Van Horn hopeful:* Mavericks forward Keith Van Horn said he was confident he would be ready to play in Wednesday's Game 5. Van Horn participated in a vigorous, three-on-three scrimmage at the end of Sunday's practice session that left him confident he would be able to contribute before the series ends. 

"I expect to play in the series," Van Horn said. "That decision has to be made by Avery. I'm really hoping to be ready by Wednesday." 

With the Mavericks ahead in the series before Monday's game, Van Horn said he did not want to mess with the team's chemistry against the Spurs. 

"I think that other than a few minor adjustments we need to stick with our system and our game plan," Van Horn said. 

Darrell Armstrong missed Monday's game with a bruised left knee, which allowed Van Horn to suit up for the first time this playoff season.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> With the Mavericks ahead in the series before Monday's game, Van Horn said he did not want to mess with the team's chemistry against the Spurs.
> 
> "I think that other than a few minor adjustments we need to stick with our system and our game plan," Van Horn said.


Excellent advice.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

bray1967 said:


> Excellent advice.


its nice to know that everyone on this team is ddicated to winning and no one is worried about thier playing time or sports cenetr highlights...at least for this season...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

just wanna mention the unsung hero to me for game 4.

Dampier...I doubt anyone rembers but he had a hell of a game...Key offensive rebounds especially...and with the clock running down at the end of regualtion he played Duncan perfectly...didnt cause a foul and just enough pestering to make Duncan shoot flat...he had a key deflection off of a missed freethrow to Harris who called a timeout while falling out of bounds...

Damp is a top 5 center in the league but not in the #'s department...hes a play maker and difference maker...he'll never be a 20-10 guy but he will always grab a rebound that doesnt seem key until later or deflect a pass or shot...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> just wanna mention the unsung hero to me for game 4.
> 
> Dampier...I doubt anyone rembers but he had a hell of a game...Key offensive rebounds especially...and with the clock running down at the end of regualtion he played Duncan perfectly...didnt cause a foul and just enough pestering to make Duncan shoot flat...he had a key deflection off of a missed freethrow to Harris who called a timeout while falling out of bounds...
> 
> Damp is a top 5 center in the league but not in the #'s department...hes a play maker and difference maker...he'll never be a 20-10 guy but he will always grab a rebound that doesnt seem key until later or deflect a pass or shot...


I can't disagree with anything you say.

Damp gets a lot of hate on bbb.net. Even have brats calling him "Erica" or whatever. The fact is, no the guy may not be flashy and he's not going to go out and drop 30 points on anyone, but he is an excellent rebounder, is a definite presence in the lane defensively, and does a lot of little things that don't show up in the box score (such as he is absolutely excellent at sealing off defenders in the paint and creating layups for his teammates).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I apologize for my post earlier. I stand by it 100%, as you can probably see in the playoff forums, but I had no business posting it here, and I apologize for that. It was baiting and I understand if a mod wants to edit it.


I can definitely understand your frustrations during the game. Even the ESPN radio hosts, who are avid Mavs fans here, were talking about the bad calls during the game.

It's all good, buddy. It's all good.

:cheers:

p.s. *It's very classy of you to actually apologize. Most people would simply leave it be. For that, you got my props.*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> just wanna mention the unsung hero to me for game 4.
> 
> Dampier...I doubt anyone rembers but he had a hell of a game...Key offensive rebounds especially...and with the clock running down at the end of regualtion he played Duncan perfectly...didnt cause a foul and just enough pestering to make Duncan shoot flat...he had a key deflection off of a missed freethrow to Harris who called a timeout while falling out of bounds...
> 
> Damp is a top 5 center in the league but not in the #'s department...hes a play maker and difference maker...he'll never be a 20-10 guy but he will always grab a rebound that doesnt seem key until later or deflect a pass or shot...


 :clap: :clap: GREAT POINT!

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Popovich said it's been "thrilling" to watch so many of his staffers move on to bigger jobs.
> 
> "If there's any credit involved," he said, "it's that we picked the right guys in the beginning."
> 
> ...


Love that section.... LOL

So much of Mavs' successful can be linked to that of Spurs. That's why I have absolutely no hate toward the Spurs.

I think this quote is going in my sig. lol


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

God I love the Mavs. I'm so excited. Me, Dirk Terry, Harris, and Howard have a special bond.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont know how Spurs fans can complain about fouls when all the fouls called in each game were pretty close. I havent looked at stats but I think fouls calls have been even for both teams.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> just wanna mention the unsung hero to me for game 4.
> 
> Dampier...I doubt anyone rembers but he had a hell of a game...*Key offensive rebounds * especially...and with the clock running down at the end of regualtion he played Duncan perfectly...didnt cause a foul and just enough pestering to make Duncan shoot flat...he had a key deflection off of a missed freethrow to Harris who called a timeout while falling out of bounds...
> 
> Damp is a top 5 center in the league but not in the #'s department...hes a play maker and difference maker...he'll never be a 20-10 guy but he will always grab a rebound that doesnt seem key until later or deflect a pass or shot...


Yeah, Damp definitely kept the Mavs alive with what 2 straight offensive boards in the final minute of regulation or something? I can't remember, but he gained another shot for Dallas! Guy is working his tail off. Then after he fouls out in OT on a silly call, Diop comes in and immedietely blocks Duncan's shot. That had me laughing pretty ....pretty...prettty hard. :clap:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Timmons said:


> ... Guy is working his tail off. Then after he fouls out in OT on a silly call, Diop comes in and immedietely blocks Duncan's shot. That had me laughing pretty ....pretty...prettty hard. :clap:


Classic!!!!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

after the mavs beat the spurs, if they dont win it all, i'll be mad :curse:


----------

